# 16 year old on steroids



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

im 16 and starting my first cycle in a couple of weeks.

is this a very bad idea? - am i too young?

or is it all-right? - it doesnt make a difference?

advice please


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm really not the expert on this mate, but I think most of the guys on this board who are would strongly advise against it. You'd be much better off getting a good routine and getting your diet right. You should be able to make good gains for 2 to 3 years before you consider steroids.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> im 16 and starting my first cycle in a couple of weeks.
> 
> *is this a very bad idea? - am i too young? *


yes

u have many years ahead of you mate, EAT, SLEEP, TRAIN HARD, and you will get great results.

by the way how long have you been training?


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

cheers mate thanks for your advise, iv been training for about a year,

im 6'0 and 197 pounds, iv got a good routine and good diet i just want moreeeeeeeeee lol

an im around 16-18% bf


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably the most harmfull and stupid thing you could do for your body mate. You will set your self up for life time problems if you do.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> cheers mate thanks for your advise, iv been training for about a year,
> 
> im 6'0 and 197 pounds, iv got a good routine and good diet *i just want moreeeeeeeeee lol*
> 
> an im around 16-18% bf


have moreeeeeeeeee food, 

TBH you have alot of time to grow naturally your young


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

the way i look at it tho is i know people who have gone on it young and there fine.

im big on science and i do read alot of biology books mainly on the body and how it functions i have done a HUGE amount of reasearch, but if you know of any long term effects which will set me up for a life time of problems then please let me know

cheers


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the advise


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> the way i look at it tho is i know people who have gone on it young and there fine.
> 
> im big on science and i do read alot of biology books mainly on the body and how it functions i have done a HUGE amount of reasearch, but if you know of any long term effects which will set me up for a life time of problems then please let me know
> 
> cheers


 Your growth plates will close, a males bones grow longer and thicker until his early 20s.

Your natural hormone system is just starting up to mess about with it now will cause you more than likely to have sub par hormone levels all your life.

DONT BE A ****ING SMART **** SAYING YOU KNOW THE SCIENCE ON IT WHEN YOU OBVIOUSLY HAVE NO CLUE!

And just because YOU may THINK guys started at your age with out problems does NOT make it true.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd listen to Con mate, don't touch gear for years yet. Your testosterone levels are already the highest they will ever be, why **** that up and crush your natural production while you are still developing and growing? Very very bad idea. Do you want to be in your early 20's with a limp noodle looking at testosterone replacemant for the rest of your life? Do you want to get any taller?

You sound pretty big for a 16yr old anyway @ 6ft 200lbs so why not read round here and get your diet and training dialed, by the time you are 21 you can be pretty huge, and use that time to learn more about steroids/pct etc. Then you can make a more educated decision

This is your health, I know at 16 that dosn't matter to you much right now as you feel invinsible but trust me, when you pass 20 you will start to embrace your health and respect your body so much more.

Don't just think about getting buff for school to get girls and look hard, theres more to life


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome



oggy1992 said:


> the way i look at it tho is i know people who have gone on it young and there fine.


As are many who started smoking as teens and are now 40. There is also the issue of being 'fine' when looking in the mirror yet not having a clue what is:

1 going on inside

2 what may happen in the future as a result of use



> im big on science and i do read alot of biology books mainly on the body and how it functions i have done a HUGE amount of reasearch, but if you know of any long term effects which will set me up for a life time of problems then please let me know
> 
> cheers


But you said this



oggy1992 said:


> im 16 and starting my first cycle in a couple of weeks.
> 
> is this a very bad idea? - am i too young?
> 
> ...


You cannot have done any mate, sorry...this is a contradiction...you like all other steroid users have the issues asscoaited with gear PLUS early growth plate closure



oggy1992 said:


> cheers mate thanks for your advise, iv been training for about a year,
> 
> im 6'0 and 197 pounds, iv got a good routine and good diet i just want moreeeeeeeeee lol
> 
> an im around 16-18% bf


16-18% body fat and those stats is not a physique that requires gear.

TBH one year of traning regardless of age as a newbie should not end up with this much body fat

click my link below for help


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

dont touch them for another 5 years at least


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

everyone has beaten me to the answer of your question mate. Train naturally.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

(imo)The people who are genuinely ready to use gear safely (in the sense that they do not rely on a forum to guide them while they're doing a cycle) tend to have spent a couple of years researching white coat and anecdotal evidence to supplement knowledge about human metabolism and nutrition. From that point they do not have to ask if they should cycle as they know themselves what makes it right for them to do so at that point in their training/life and have the knowledge (let's not confuse that with experience though) to do the cycle with safeguards/ancillaries.

The problem at your age aside from the growth plate issue (at your height I don't see that as an issue tbh) is that your body is in part relying on androgen (ie testosterone, dht etc) production to make other hormones which in terms of body function is very important. Mess up your HPTA/hormone balance and **** can happen that will leave you worse of than you began, so spend a few years not just reading about steroids but about nutrition and human metabolism first and foremost.


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

If you still feel the urge to become bigger quick, get yourself some creatine and whatever other supplement mate. Steroids are not safe and you will need to get your blood tested several times (before and after), plus it'd be good to have somebody experienced by yourside (and this is not possible thru this forum just). Also, your progress now should be the same as if you were taken steroids pal. Your body produces so much at your age, you basically get side effects! (see acne, facial hair...) you overdo it already! lol

*Good things come to those who wait.*


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

jesus... when i think back to trainining when i was 17 - i ate what i liked, trained 6 days a week and grew like a fooking weed!!!

Dont get why anyone would wanna start with steroids at that age at all!!


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Lots of solid advice above. You have years of great gains ahead of you, no need to consider this course of action yet.

If your looking for a boost there are many other alternatives to explore first.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You 16 I dont think you can give fully to a course to achieve the most, enjoy your youthful nuts, enjoy your youth, and train the best you can so when you are ready for steroids you will make better gains than most cause you have 5 to 7 years training behind you. But unless you plan to compete dont spend your teens in the gym.

And at 6" a 197lbs you not tiny.... go enjoy all the youthful 16 year girls running around. Cause you wont be able to for long.....


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

I spent my young teenage years in the gym was 15 when i started, i loved it, i couldnt get enough of training, iv just turned 18 and still love it and spend even more time in the gym lol!!

sacrificed alot though, never used to go out and still dont go out now.

Never went on hoiday cause of the gym.

Stupid things really.

its a long old process my friend, just eat lots of good food, get your rest and train well.

im still natural, have thought seriously about gear but puttin it off because i know i have not reached my natural limit yet.

Ben


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not post your diet, training etc. As you may be surprised what a few pieces of advice on those parts of your life will achieve.

Steroids are not the magic pill you think they are mate, and even if you did use them, which I strongly advise against, there is nothing to say they would do much if your diet and training is not in place.

Get these sorted 100%, then allow it time to work, and I think you'll be more than happy with the results without gear. Then a few years down the line, it is always an option.

I never touched gear until I hit 30, there was no need.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

As above, post up your diet get a few pointers on that first. Then lets have a look at your training schedule. At your age your natural test levels will be high, your body is growing and with the extra fuel and training you will grow even more. You need to get to or as close to your natural max before hitting the gear. You may train hard and eat like a horse for the next three to five years and feel that you dont even need the gear. I have many friends who train natural and they are big dudes. Your test levels tend not to decrease until you get arounf the 30 mark and you will grow until 21 and you dont need to mess around with your hormones yet.  This site is great for info, just ask anything


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't think I can say anything which has not already been said. Much like the guys above i started training when i was 14/15 and the only supplement i used until recently was protein. I think you should concentrate on your diet and if you are dead set on taking a supp then look at products such as creatine which will assist with your growth without playing with your hormones. As it was said before, at 16 your testosterone is through the roof as it is; with a combination of good diet, protein and a good routine then theres no reason why you wont develop size and create a physique which you want without the use of steroids. I dont personally feel you've exhausted every other method before deciding to use steroids; try posting up your diet/training etc on here and there are pleanty of people on here with yonks of experience that can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> im 16 and starting my first cycle in a couple of weeks.
> 
> is this a very bad idea? - am i too young?
> 
> ...


OMG ermmm YES!! go train for many years, concentrate on eating up, train hard and then think about it later in the future :thumbup1:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Jeebus Christ, if you can't build a decent physique at your age without steroids, I suggest you take up another sport, like ping pong, or maybe another hobby like flower arranging.

I also assert that at 16 you know sweet FA about training and diet.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> cheers mate thanks for your advise, iv been training for about a year,
> 
> im 6'0 and 197 pounds, iv got a good routine and good diet i just want moreeeeeeeeee lol
> 
> an im around 16-18% bf


and you will get more and just as much at your age without the gear, end the cycle mate


----------



## beachbod (Jun 28, 2008)

Mate, don't bother with Steroids! Keep it natural, your still young and even if your an ugly **** you can still get the girls with good muscle! So don't fret, at least put off steroids till you're a lot older and think that you've reached your peak.

On a side note, I'm 17 and well, before last week checking out steroids on the internet to see how they look i was so naive in thinking people bought them from normal drug dealers on the road (the ones who sell weed and crack etc. Some half decent dealers) and it would be a clear liquid in a syringe and you would just poke yourself in the arm, train and become huge in no time! I never thought it would be complicated! I thought it was simple, straightforward and just good old magic! How little i knew!


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

just 1 more thing to think of,

imagine loosing your hair

there are many many people on this site that shave there noggin every single day because roids gave them premature hair loss.

so ask yourself .......... will you look good bald ?

just 1 of many side affects to consider


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

beachbod said:


> Mate, don't bother with Steroids! Keep it natural, your still young and even if your an ugly **** you can still get the girls with good muscle! So don't fret, at least put off steroids till you're a lot older and think that you've reached your peak.
> 
> On a side note, I'm 17 and well, before last week checking out steroids on the internet to see how they look i was so naive in thinking people bought them from normal drug dealers on the road (the ones who sell weed and crack etc. Some half decent dealers) and it would be a clear liquid in a syringe and you would just poke yourself in the arm, train and become huge in no time! I never thought it would be complicated! I thought it was simple, straightforward and just good old magic! How little i knew!


lol good advice and your right i thought the same aswell it is very complicated and im not an ugly fuker :tongue:

thanks for your advice EVERYONE all appreciated iv took it all in and i dont think im going to start them just yet, if your all saying the same thing then obviously your all right and im wrong.

ill post my diet on here 2moz im fukjin nakerd and then i hope you will give me some more advice

cheerss


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

glenn said:


> just 1 more thing to think of,
> 
> imagine loosing your hair
> 
> ...


I have a few times and still cant answer it with anything negative

Anyhow, most who have gone bald would have anyway or have naturally. Yes gear accelerates MPB but won't send you bald if you were not predisposed


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> I have a few times and still cant answer it with anything negative
> 
> Anyhow, most who have gone bald would have anyway or have naturally. Yes gear accelerates MPB but won't send you bald if you were not predisposed


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

nit picker


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

glenn said:


> nit picker


Wouldnt be too hard if you are bald, just wipe them off I assume?

As for people saying steroids make you bald, they don't and Im sorry if you think thats petty but its simply not true.

If you are predisposed to MPB it will accelerate it, but will not make those not, bald

Im happy to accept any info that says anything to the contrary though


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

I had very little clue about training and diet in my teens yet I still grew at a crazy fast rate. Imagine if I did some research on diet and trianing?!


----------



## BigToby91 (Mar 3, 2008)

I started touching the gear when I was 15, and it was a stupid rash dicission that I shouldn't of even considered!

It's giving me problems all ready mate, don't do it.

Get all your training, diet and stuff done before you think about the juice.

Toby


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

I understand where your coming from mate, i looked at gear use when i was 17, reading through this site i was put off, i didnt change my routine and diet though and continued to make mediocre gains which was less than i expected because of my prime age.

In the last 7 months ive really changed my diet, my protein intake is so high now and im really impressed with the gains, i can not stress enough how important protein is. I use to have 1 shake a day, now its more like 5, costly but atleast it wont effect my health. Along with a good food intake it works charms!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> If you are predisposed to MPB it will accelerate it, but will not make those not, bald


how do you know if you are predisposed to MPB though? if you already have a bald pattern?



dru0111 said:


> I had very little clue about training and diet in my teens yet I still grew at a crazy fast rate. Imagine if I did some research on diet and trianing?!


ya know, i just wish to christ id of known all this when i was 16, your dead right.

i smoked 20 **** a day and all i did was standing militry presses and flat benching on my floor, yeh i know it is hillerious looking back, but guess what, beluieve it or not, i actually made some good results in the time i was doing it


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v116/n3/full/5601004a.html

Predisposition To MPB seems to be hereditary.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't do it


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I think MPB as a result of steroids is exagerrated. Its purely an accelaration, if by any serious margin im unsure.

There are numerous bodybuilders with obvious steroid use that have a full head of hair. I would personally love to know the reality of the accelaration for those who were going to go bold whatever the hell they did.

16 year old kid, what was your first cycle goin to be out of interest?

Personally I think you work your ass of in the gym, and then get to a point were you almost deserve to use the gear.

Although saying that I would guess that a large % of the most successful bodybuilders got on the stuff pretty early.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

andysutils said:


> how do you know if you are predisposed to MPB though? if you already have a bald pattern?


Many ways

but knowing or not knowing doesnt mean if you are not prone then using steroids will make you prone if your are not predisposed

so some actually find out after taking gear, some know from family traits, some are already losing hair prior to gear use


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> I also assert that at 16 you know sweet FA about training and diet.


people like you are pricks, just because im young you think i dont know anything


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

oggy1992 said:


> people like you are pricks, just because im young you think i dont know anything


I knew everything at 18.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you cooking your own meals yet?

How many calories are you eating a day?

What are your macronutrient ratios?

What is your training program?

What training periodisation are you following?

Tell me what you have learned about LH/FSH from all the biology textbooks you have been reading, actually tell me anything about endocrinology or how muscle functions under aerobic or anaerobic conditions? Where does the 'fuel' come from? What is the 'fuel' for muscle?

How do you naturally trigger insulin?

How do you naturally trigger GH?


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

oggy1992 said:


> people like you are pricks, just because im young you think i dont know anything


i dont think she was trying to imply that mate, i think the general concencis is that you should leave it for abit, heres a good video for you to watch with abit of information on what taking steroids at your age could do to your body...


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

the idea is no teenager should use them because - they are uneducated upon the use of it.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> Your growth plates will close, a males bones grow longer and thicker until his early 20s.
> 
> Your natural hormone system is just starting up to mess about with it now will cause you more than likely to have sub par hormone levels all your life.
> 
> ...


Sod him Con, 99.9% of ppl whop say they are thinking of or are going to do a cycle have already fixed it in their mind what they are going to do, regardless of advice from ppl with lots of experience...let him learn the hard way.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

oggy1992 said:


> people like you are pricks, just because im young you think i dont know anything


Thats going to make you very popular you ignorant little cvnt... :thumb:


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> I also assert that at 16 you know sweet FA about training and diet.


That comment also annoyed me.

Either way don't do steroids at 16...very bad plan. Like everyone else has said.

imo

Just get some creatine if you haven't already. should help the gains along


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Thats going to make you very popular you ignorant little cvnt... :thumb:


 What cracks me up is he has a go when its a woman posting:lol: my reply was ten times as rude and i didnt get that kind of a reply:laugh:

Its true though these threads generally have no point because no one listens to people usually in real life let alone on a message board.

The idea of what will happen to his body down the line is dreadful but i guess you have to do what you have to do:cool2:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Sod him Con, 99.9% of ppl whop say they are thinking of or are going to do a cycle have already fixed it in their mind what they are going to do, regardless of advice from ppl with lots of experience...let him learn the hard way.


very true! we can say whatever we want and he'll do it anyways. The way he says i know people who have done it at this age and their fine doesn't mean anything yet, give it 20-30 years and when they have organ problems or are trying for kids and have problems.

I'm not one to talk really but i started training at 13, seriously at 15 then waited until i was 19 and had a good few years training, knowledge, diet and experience to use AAS but i would have never even considered using when i was 16 or after just a year of training, and i'm so glad i didn't now! I've been off cycle for 7 months now, having only done one cycle so far and i'm in no rush to get back on, as stated mate its not some magical drug, if you don't eat right/enough/ clean you will either not put any size on at all of just put a load of fat/ water on so get your diet sorted and hopefully you know about PCT otherwise you'll lose most of the "gains" your going to get mate.

Best of luck anyways but with an attitude and a brain like yours i'm sure you don't need it  :whistling: 

Jonesy


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

dont know what your all going on about because if you read page 2 i said im not going on steroids because of all the advice you lot have given me, well what most of you have given me some of you have just come and slaged me of probably becuase im 16 and you all think i know nothing.

and Tatyana im not going to answer your stupid questions but iv grown up all around biology books and science books as my mum teaches biology at manchester uni, just becuase im 16 doesnt mean im stupid


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> and Tatyana im not going to answer your stupid questions but iv grown up all around biology books and science books as my mum teaches biology at manchester uni, just becuase im 16 doesnt mean im stupid


 No your not stupid but until your in your 20s your brain wont be fully developed this is why young guys have a problem to fully reason/assess danger in their teen years. This is why teen men are the primary people who do risky sports such as skate boarding.


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

Con said:


> What cracks me up is he has a go when its a woman posting:lol: my reply was ten times as rude and i didnt get that kind of a reply:laugh:
> 
> Its true though these threads generally have no point because no one listens to people usually in real life let alone on a message board.
> 
> The idea of what will happen to his body down the line is dreadful but i guess you have to do what you have to do:cool2:


con the reason why i didnt say anything too you with your first couple of posts was becuase you actually gave ma advice and abit of your knowledge which im grateful for, as for Tatyana she just came on and basically said your 16 therefore you know nothing.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

oggy1992 said:


> dont know what your all going on about because if you read page 2 i said im not going on steroids because of all the advice you lot have given me, well what most of you have given me some of you have just come and slaged me of probably becuase im 16 and you all think i know nothing.
> 
> and Tatyana im not going to answer your stupid questions but iv grown up all around biology books and science books as my mum teaches biology at manchester uni, just becuase im 16 doesnt mean im stupid


I didn't say you were stupid.

You added that, so that is probably why you kicked off so much.

I said that I assert at 16 you know sweet FA about training and diet.

You will probably realise what I mean by this as you learn more about training and diet.

Everyone keeps learning, but there is this thing with teenaged brains that they are not fully developed (frontal lobes) which does have certain implications in how they behave and what they think.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

oggy1992 said:


> dont know what your all going on about because if you read page 2 i said im not going on steroids because of all the advice you lot have given me, well what most of you have given me some of you have just come and slaged me of probably becuase im 16 and you all think i know nothing.
> 
> and Tatyana im not going to answer your stupid questions but iv grown up all around biology books and science books as my mum teaches biology at manchester uni, just becuase im 16 doesnt mean im stupid


apologies didnt read properly, glad you've reconsidered!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

oggy1992 said:


> con the reason why i didnt say anything too you with your first couple of posts was becuase you actually gave ma advice and abit of your knowledge which im grateful for, as for Tatyana she just came on and basically said your 16 therefore you know nothing.


So...

Tell me what you know about Steroids, Diet and Training...

Which training routines have you found you grow better on - WSB, GVT, Abbreviated, 5x5, 10x3, 3x8-10...?

What were your LBM gains over the past 12 months...?

Are you carb sensitive...? How much protein do you need per day...? If you start taking PEDs how will you adjust your macros to suit...?

In terms of PEDs what are you doing to counteract gyno? Are you gyno prone? Do you think that pro-gest gyno exists? Or is it just a result of increased Oest when the pro-gest receptor is activated? Either way what are you going to do to handle the above?

What is your cycle length going to be like? What are you planning to do when you crash? Do you have any depressive tendancies? If so how will you handle being off cycle?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

One other thing:

Assert:

*1. *To state or express positively; affirm: asserted his innocence.

*2. *To defend or maintain (one's rights, for example).

Assertation:

an unsupported statement or claim

An assertion states that a particular proposition is True or False

:whistling:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Oggy, why dont you prove some people wrong with your good diet and good training routine you have.

Because if your considering steriods then i understand you must have solid diet and training plans.

What was your first cycle going to be and what Post Cycle Training did you have planned ?


----------



## villalad1436114567 (Jun 18, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> im 16 and starting my first cycle in a couple of weeks.
> 
> is this a very bad idea? - am i too young?
> 
> ...


Alrite mate, I am not no fountain of knowledge but im in the same ship as you... only trained 5 months though....I think if you read lost souls link on his signature and cons post on the thread basics in this section....youl understnd why not to even think of them at this age I know I have...If you want results just train harder, and work harder at diet and routine.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

stop bullying him...

mr oggy, do you use msn?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Con said:


> *What cracks me up is he has a go when its a woman posting:lol: my reply was ten times as rude and i didnt get that kind of a reply*:laugh:
> 
> Its true though these threads generally have no point because no one listens to people usually in real life let alone on a message board.
> 
> The idea of what will happen to his body down the line is dreadful but i guess you have to do what you have to do:cool2:


That happens a lot on BBing forums.

The lads will be RIPPING into some poor sod, I will make one really mild observation (much nicer than I have been on this thread), and it is kick off city.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> That happens a lot on BBing forums.
> 
> The lads will be RIPPING into some poor sod, I will make one really mild observation (much nicer than I have been on this thread), and it is kick off city.


 Cant have one's macho image destroyed by a woman that would just be the pits:rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> people like you are pricks, just because im young you think i dont know anything


I wouldnt say its an unfair call based on your previous posts



oggy1992 said:


> im 16 and starting my first cycle in a couple of weeks.
> 
> is this a very bad idea? - am i too young?
> 
> ...





oggy1992 said:


> the way i look at it tho is i know people who have gone on it young and there fine.
> 
> im big on science and i do read alot of biology books mainly on the body and how it functions i have done a HUGE amount of reasearch, but if you know of any long term effects which will set me up for a life time of problems then please let me know
> 
> cheers





oggy1992 said:


> i eat a fare amount of honey, i put it on almost everything.
> 
> i dont eat LOADS but just wondering if it would be good carbs or bad carbs?
> 
> opinions plz





oggy1992 said:


> i was watching a program the other day about coffe, and it said that drinking a cup of coffe before working out helps stimulate fat burning and so effectively u loose less fat, also the caffeine will give you energy.
> 
> anyone know anything about this?





oggy1992 said:


> dont know what your all going on about because if you read page 2 i said im not going on steroids because of all the advice you lot have given me, well what most of you have given me some of you have just come and slaged me of probably becuase im 16 and you all think i know nothing.
> 
> and Tatyana im not going to answer your stupid questions but iv grown up all around biology books and science books as my mum teaches biology at manchester uni, just becuase im 16 doesnt mean im stupid


TBH you are not articulating yourself very well though which deosnt aid your cause

Now, At 16 you know more than you have ever known and you look back and think "wow I can't believe I thought that (insert theory here) when I was 14,12,10 or 9 years old"

Problem is when you get to 25, 28, 30 or the age of some member (not pointing finger) you look at what you knew at 16 and it was fcuk all and even more a case of fcuk all when it come to training, gear and munchies

So step aside, learn about all the above and social etiquette and you will reflect with a "hide behind the sofa time" thought process in 10 years

remember, intelligence and knowledge are not the same. Its not a insult to say you dont know a lot as knowledge comes over time and with experience. Many 16 year olds have the capacity to learn, just haven't got enough experience or fact to work with.

Good luck


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Oggy, id listen to what everybody else has posted and stick to being natural and build up a good knowledge of training and nutrition.

How can you run a course on steroids when you dont even know if your diet includes good things or bad things.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

drhighintensity said:


> stop bullying him...
> 
> mr oggy, do you use msn?


Oggy,

Ignore any PM's/MSN's from this jerk offering to sell you gear.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> So...
> 
> Tell me what you know about Steroids, Diet and Training...
> 
> ...


WOW... seems ive got a lot of research to do before i start another course PMSl


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> WOW... seems ive got a lot of research to do before i start another course PMSl


 :thumb: LMAO I was thinking that :whistling:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Oggy, why dont you prove some people wrong with your good diet and good training routine you have.
> 
> Because if your considering steriods then i understand you must have solid diet and training plans.
> 
> What was your first cycle going to be and what *Post Cycle Training* did you have planned ?


PCT means Post Cycle Therapy dude, not training!

jonesy


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

jonesy2411 said:


> PCT means Post Cycle Therapy dude, not training!
> 
> jonesy


Cheers for that. I always thought it was training.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

No worries

jonesy


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Cheers for that. I always thought it was training.


Yes but that wouldnt apply to a growing % of steroid users in this country


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

not trying to sell him gear at all.

was going to TELL him about gear without bullying him.

not like you lot.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

drhighintensity said:


> not trying to sell him gear at all.
> 
> was going to TELL him about gear without bullying him.
> 
> not like you lot.


So why not tell him on an open forum? Unless your info is crap?

And I thought he already posted he wasn't going to do any?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

oggy1992 said:


> dont know what your all going on about because if you read page 2 i said im not going on steroids because of all the advice you lot have given me, well what most of you have given me some of you have just come and slaged me of probably becuase im 16 and you all think i know nothing.
> 
> and Tatyana im not going to answer your stupid questions but iv grown up all around biology books and science books as my mum teaches biology at manchester uni, just becuase im 16 doesnt mean im stupid


In the real world mate, biology books and other science [email protected] counts for little, these forums exist on years of result proven experience, you name it, someones tried it, and pushed it to the limits and back...if it were not for forums like this....recklesness and abuse would be even greater.

You keep mentioning your 16, who gives a [email protected], you might be a very wise 16 yr old, again, who gives a [email protected] the picture? You are still a kid, like it or not....and steroids are not for kids.

If you've said you've taken the advice on board then good on you, Im glad you've done that, I appreciate to come on here in the 1st place you must have had some reservations...but we are all so used to ppl asking for advice only to see them use despite being advised not to, that it gets repetitive tbh.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Jeebus Christ, if you can't build a decent physique at your age without steroids, *I suggest you take up another* *sport, like ping pong*, or maybe another hobby like flower arranging.
> 
> I also assert that at 16 you know sweet FA about training and diet.


 :lol:


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> I wouldnt say its an unfair call based on your previous posts
> 
> TBH you are not articulating yourself very well though which deosnt aid your cause
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice mate, much appreciated. thanks too everyone who has given me advice and tbh i honestly CAN NOT be ****d argueing with all the people who are ripping into me im just not that type of guy im too laid back and basically cant be ****d with it its petty.

anyway on the upside you have all been asking for my diet so i am going to post up what i ate yesterday and 2day up in a few mins

cheers again


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

mate its not people being argumentative believe it or not they are trying to help you and between all the people who have posted I would say there must be hundreds of years worth of experience on training, steroids and LIFE....

no-one thinks you are stupid or ignorant.... just a bit naive, BUT we have all been there including me and it got me nowhere so if we can stop you making the same mistakes then thats the plan.


----------



## Rickie Robbo (Apr 9, 2008)

listen lad! if i woz u i wudnt use the gear yet! i used sus an dec wen i woz 20 an that as still quite young becouse i werent even fully developed ! your body wont take it ! your muscles will grow too fast for your ligaments and u will know about it after a while. if your considering anything ! use creatine. do anouther few years an see how u fell about it wen ur 19 20. u can get big naturally! eat alot while your young. put as much weight on as you can.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Big waste of time mate.

Invest the money for gear, into a personal trainer. Get yor diet sorted. Train hard. Sleep harder. And you will grow like a weed.

Using steroids at such a young age has many underlying complications.

You will close your Epiphyseal plate's, you WONT get any TALLER, or any more BROAD.

Steroids could damage your Endocrine system beyond repair. You natural Testosterone production may never be the same.

Do you want to be on HRT for the rest of your life?

IMO dont do it.

But if you do, for christ sake, do it properly.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

If you dont know what any of the above means mate, then you have TBH, answered your own question.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

The Animal said:


> Big waste of time mate.
> 
> Invest the money for gear, into a personal trainer. Get yor diet sorted. Train hard. Sleep harder. And you will grow like a weed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattman (Jun 10, 2008)

jesus 16 ,im 19 and stil gettin told not to take them yet


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

EDIT: To drhighintensity

Mate, your full of rubbish. Absolute rubbish.

If you think that telling a sixteen year old kid, the more serious side effects of AAS use, and the underlying complications of using steroids at a young age, is scare tactics, then you do not deserve a to post in this forum.

IMO we should do all we can to stop kids at this age using these compounds.

Dont be silly mate. Think before you post.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

animal ignore dc intensity he seems to be a bit of a d!ck


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

> 487392]In the real world mate' date=' biology books and other science [email protected] counts for little,[/b'] these forums exist on years of result proven experience, you name it, someones tried it, and pushed it to the limits and back...if it were not for forums like this....recklesness and abuse would be even greater.
> 
> You keep mentioning your 16, who gives a [email protected], you might be a very wise 16 yr old, again, who gives a [email protected] the picture? You are still a kid, like it or not....and steroids are not for kids.
> 
> If you've said you've taken the advice on board then good on you, Im glad you've done that, I appreciate to come on here in the 1st place you must have had some reservations...but we are all so used to ppl asking for advice only to see them use despite being advised not to, that it gets repetitive tbh.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL where do you think your steroids and DNA recombinant technology insulin, GH and hCG came from?

BBing is the application of science, especially biochem, physiology and endocrinology.

Don't trash the science, things from the lab do need practical applications, but some clever cookie (scientist) came up with the ideas and substances in the first place.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Edit: to drhighintensity

And would you be willing to risk this kids health, so you can mollycoddle him.

If he's old enough to pump iron, he's old enough to hear the possiable implications of his actions.

Im giving him my opinion. He asked for it afterall.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> animal ignore dc intensity he seems to be a bit of a d!ck


I understand. But this dude is pushing it.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

my mates 16.

hes on steroids

**** all happened to him

his T levels are back to normal with 3 weeks of PCT - as per blood work.

hes 5 foot 9, and dont give a **** about his height

no liver issues, he runs 3g milk thistle, liv.52 DS, and nac every day.

not that im saying this kid shold use steroids, cos if he wanted to use them properly, he wouldnt ask strangers.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> my mates 16.
> 
> hes on steroids
> 
> ...


His liver isnt going to fail straight away haha.

Most of the effects or long term.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> my mates 16.
> 
> hes on steroids
> 
> ...


Give him a medal.

Not everyone reacts to these compounds the same.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL where do you think your steroids and DNA recombinant technology insulin, GH and hCG came from?
> 
> BBing is the application of science, especially biochem, physiology and endocrinology.
> 
> Don't trash the science, things from the lab do need practical applications, but some clever cookie (scientist) came up with the ideas and substances in the first place.


I think mistook my post tbh.....

I was saying just because he's read a few biology books it doesn't mean he knows how to apply steroids into his regimen effectively.

And remember, most lab test are not carried out on humans first, a lot of ppl in the real world are the first ones to test drive some of these compounds and doses, running length etc

Not all steroids were designed with the thought that a bodybuilder might use these drugs one day.... :whistling:

So please, don't you go worrying and getting your little panties in a twist over a lil old posts from Jimmy lad..... :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

drhighintensity said:


> my mates 16.
> 
> hes on steroids
> 
> ...


Wellm I think the general consensus is it's a bad idea, which it is.....

I don't think anyones test levels are back to normal with 3 weeks of pct.....could you post these test results up please to back your claims.....


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

the concensus is yeh

his family are all bodybuilders.

as for the results, he done an A50 cycle for 6 weeks, used hcg clomid and nolva for PCT, along with clens, reverstradol, PS and cissus drol.

as for the results, this is from what he told me, so i have no proof/evidence.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> the concensus is yeh
> 
> his family are all bodybuilders.
> 
> ...


So it holds no weight in this debate.

That dudes liver could be destroyed for all he knows.

I wish him the best of luck, but that was a very bad decision on his part.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

You know they study young men like you :whistling:

*Accession number & update* <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

16597224 Medline 20060401. <o></o>

*Title* <o></o>

Pursuit of muscularity in adolescent boys: relations among biopsychosocial variables and clinical outcomes. <o></o>

*Source* <o></o>

Journal of clinical child and adolescent psychology : the official journal for the Society of Clinical Child and Adolescent Psychology American Psychological Association Division 53, {J-Clin-Child-Adolesc-Psychol}, Jun 2006, vol. 35, no. 2, p. 283-91, ISSN: 1537-4416. <o></o>

*Author(s)* <o></o>

Cafri-Guy, van-den-Berg-Patricia, Thompson-J-Kevin.<o></o>

*Author affiliation* <o></o>

Department of Psychology, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1:City>University of South</st1:City> <st1:State>Florida</st1:State></st1lace>, <st1lace><st1:City>Tampa</st1:City>, <st1:State>FL</st1:State> <st1ostalCode>33620</st1ostalCode>, <st1:country-region>USA</st1:country-region></st1lace>. [email protected]. <o></o>

*Abstract* <o></o>

Adolescent boys (n = 269) were assessed for levels of several risky behaviors related to the pursuit of muscularity, including substance use *(anabolic* *steroids,* prohormones, and ephedrine) dieting to gain weight, and symptoms of muscle dysmorphia (MD). The association between these behaviors and a variety of putative biological, psychological, and social risk factors were also evaluated.

Concerning rates for lifetime use of *steroids* (2.6%), prohormones (4.5%), and ephedrine (6%) were found. Multiple regression analyses indicated that MD and sports participation significantly predicted substance use.

Body dissatisfaction and body mass index were significant predictors of dieting to gain weight. Additionally, negative affect, media influence, and sports participation predicted symptoms of MD. <o></o>

*Accession number & update* <o></o>

16253932 Medline R 20050101. <o></o>

*Title* <o></o>

Adolescent *anabolic* *steroid* use, gender, physical activity, and other problem behaviors*. <o></o>

*Source* <o></o>

Substance use & misuse, {Subst-Use-Misuse}, 2005, vol. 40, no. 11, p. 1637-57, ISSN: 1082-6084. <o></o>

*Author(s)* <o></o>

Miller-Kathleen-E, Hoffman-Joseph-H, Barnes-Grace-M, Sabo-Don, Melnick-Merrill-J, Farrell-Michael-P.<o></o>

*Author affiliation* <o></o>

Research Institute on Addictions, University at <st1:City><st1lace>Buffalo</st1lace></st1:City>, <st1lace><st1:City>Buffalo</st1:City>, <st1:State>NY</st1:State> <st1ostalCode>14203</st1ostalCode>, <st1:country-region>USA</st1:country-region></st1lace>. [email protected]. <o></o>

*Abstract* <o></o>

To test the comparative value of strain theory and problem behavior theory as explanations of adolescent *anabolic* *steroid* use, this study examined gender-specific relationships among *steroid* use, physical activity, and other problem behaviors.

Based on the United States Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's 1997 Youth Risk Behavior Survey, a nationally representative sample of over 16,000 U.S. public and private high school students, binge drinking, cocaine use, fighting, and sexual risk-taking were associated with higher odds of lifetime *steroid* use. In gender-specific analyses, *steroid* use was strongly associated with female fighting and smokeless tobacco use as well as male sexual risk.

Neither athletic participation nor strength conditioning predicted odds of *steroid* use after controlling for problem behaviors, nor did *steroid-using* athletes report more frequent use than *steroid-using* nonathletes. The study's limitations and policy implications were noted. These data suggest that other problem behaviors such as substance use, fighting, and sexual risk are better predictors of adolescent *steroid* use than physical activity.

Interventions to prevent *steroid* use should not be limited to male participants in organized sports programs, but should also target adolescents identified as at risk for other problem behaviors.

Grant ID: DA13570-01, Acronym: DA, Agency: United States NIDA.

*Accession number & update* <o></o>

17512138 Medline R 20080517. <o></o>

*Title* <o></o>

Trends in non-medical use of *anabolic* *steroids* by <st1:country-region><st1lace>U.S.</st1lace></st1:country-region> college students: results from four national surveys. <o></o>

*Source* <o></o>

Drug and alcohol dependence, {Drug-Alcohol-Depend}, <st1:date Month="10" Day="8" Year="2007">8 Oct 2007</st1:date> (epub: <st1:date Month="5" Day="23" Year="2007">23 May 2007</st1:date>), vol. 90, no. 2-3, p. 243-51, ISSN: 0376-8716. <o></o>

*Author(s)* <o></o>

McCabe-Sean-Esteban, Brower-Kirk-J, West-Brady-T, Nelson-Toben-F, Wechsler-Henry.<o></o>

*Author affiliation* <o></o>

The University of Michigan, Substance Abuse Research Center, 2025 Traverwood Dr., Suite C, Ann Arbor, MI 48105-2194, USA. plius @umich.edu. <o></o>

*Abstract* <o></o>

This study assessed the prevalence, trends, and student- and college-level characteristics associated with the non-medical use of *anabolic* *steroids* (NMAS) among <st1:country-region><st1lace>U.S.</st1lace></st1:country-region> college students.

Data were collected through self-administered mail surveys, from 15,282, 14,428, 13,953, and 10,904 randomly selected college students at the same 119 nationally representative colleges in 1993, 1997, 1999 and 2001, respectively.

The prevalence of lifetime, past-year and past-month NMAS was 1% or less and generally did not change significantly between 1993 and 2001, with one exception: past-year NMAS increased significantly among men from 1993 (0.36%) to 2001 (0.90%).

Multiple logistic regression analyses revealed that lifetime and past-year NMAS were associated with student-level characteristics such as being male and participation in intercollegiate athletics. Lifetime and past-year NMAS were also positively associated with several risky behaviors, including cigarette smoking, illicit drug use, drinking and driving, and DSM-IV alcohol use disorders.

Nearly 7 out of every 10 lifetime non-medical users of *anabolic* *steroids* met past-year criteria for a DSM-IV alcohol use disorder.

Although the overall prevalence of NMAS remained low between 1993 and 2001, findings suggest that continued monitoring is necessary because male student-athletes are at heightened risk for NMAS and this behavior is associated with a wide range of risky health behaviors. The characteristics associated with NMAS have important implications for future practice and research.

Grant ID: DA019492, Acronym: DA, Agency: United States NIDA

Grant ID: R03 DA019492-01, Acronym: DA, Agency: United States NIDA. <o></o>

<o>*Accession number & update* <o></o>

18382179 Medline 20080529. <o></o>

*Title* <o></o>

Ischemic stroke related to *anabolic* abuse. <o></o>

*Source* <o></o>

Clinical neuropharmacology, {Clin-Neuropharmacol}, Mar-Apr 2008, vol. 31, no. 2, p. 80-5, ISSN: 1537-162X. <o></o>

*Author(s)* <o></o>

Santamarina-Rodrigo-Daniel, Besocke-Ana-Gabriela, Romano-Lucas-Martin, Ioli-Pablo-Leonardo, Gonorazky-Sergio-Eduardo.<o></o>

*Author affiliation* <o></o>

Neurology Department, Hospital Privado de Comunidad, <st1lace><st1:City>Mar del Plata</st1:City>, <st1:country-region>Argentina</st1:country-region></st1lace>. [email protected]. <o></o>

*Abstract* <o></o>

*Anabolic-androgenic* *steroid* (AAS) abuse increased in recent years, and it is associated with numerous adverse effects. Few reports on ischemic stroke related to *anabolic* *steroid* abuse have been published. We report a case of a 26-year-old male amateur athlete who suffered a posterior territory ischemic stroke. No abnormalities were found in angiography and echocardiography studies, neither in hemostatic profile. His only significant risk factor was nonmedical use of stanozolol, an *anabolic* *steroid.* *Anabolic* *steroids* are capable of increasing vascular tone, arterial tension, and platelet aggregation; therefore, they are prone to produce atherothrombotic phenomena. Because of young people's widespread use of *anabolic* *steroids,* physicians should be aware of this kind of complication. <o></o>

*Accession number & update* <o></o>

16127201 Medline 20050101. <o></o>

*Title* <o></o>

Myocardial infarction in a 17-year-old body builder using clenbuterol. <o></o>

*Source* <o></o>

Circulation journal : official journal of the Japanese Circulation Society, {Circ-J}, Sep 2005, vol. 69, no. 9, p. 1144-6, ISSN: 1346-9843. <o></o>

*Author(s)* <o></o>

Kierzkowska-Beata, Stanczyk-Jerzy, Kasprzak-Jaroslaw-D.<o></o>

*Author affiliation* <o></o>

Department of Paediatric Cardiology, <st1lace><st1laceType>Institute</st1laceType> of <st1laceName>Paediatrics</st1laceName></st1lace>, <st1lace><st1laceName>Medical</st1laceName> <st1laceType>University</st1laceType></st1lace> <st1lace><st1:City>Lodz</st1:City>, <st1:country-region>Poland</st1:country-region></st1lace>. <o></o>

*Abstract* <o></o>

A case of non-Q myocardial infarction in a previously healthy 17-year-old body builder, who used clenbuterol, a long-acting beta(2) adrenergic agonist with *anabolic* and lipolytic effects, is reported. Only 1 case report of myocardial infarction associated with the use of clenbuterol was found in a literature review and that case was, however, associated with *anabolic* *steroid* use. This is the first case report to describe myocardial infarction in a young male body builder only taking clenbuterol. <o></o>

</o>


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

The Animal said:


> So it holds no weight in this debate.
> 
> *That dudes liver could be destroyed for all he knows.*
> 
> I wish him the best of luck, but that was a very bad decision on his part.


Funny you should say that.

My training buddy was telling me about one of his mates who went into his GP for something minor, and the GP took his blood pressure, which was ???/250.

They did blood tests and he was in massive liver failure. Five days in hospital.

He used to stack loads of compounds at quite large amounts.

He said he felt fine before he found out what was going on with him.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Like who? That wasn't very clear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

high intensity just cos his family are bodybuilders doesn't mean he is resistant to any AAS sides...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Animal said:


> EDIT: To drhighintensity
> 
> Mate, your full of rubbish. Absolute rubbish.
> 
> ...


agreed, we need to educate these kids that they can explode like a friggin weed at 16 with good diet, training and plenty of rest without even touching any AAS of any kind, its just hard convincing them that its possible without overwehlming them.

oggy, im nearly 30 now, ive put on not far from 15lbs since last november and im a so called hard gainer eating no more than 3500cals a day starting at only a 145lbs.

imagine you did what i did, and i only train 3 days a week, you could doulble that with your test levels at your age.

you got the rest of your life yet, you aint even started living yet, what have you got to loose in going natural, just try the advice from the guys, just for one small year, what you got to loose mate.

i thought it was impossible without roids roids roids one time so i stopped lifting for many years until the penny finally dropped.

if only i knew then what i know now


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the advice everyone its much appreciated, if you have read the posts you probably know iv decided NOT to go on steroids because obviously there is alot of knowledge on this website and you lot know better than me, anyway iv posted my diet on

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/36631-my-diet.html

so if you want to give me some advice then please go ahead all will be appreciated

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

oggy, good choice mate


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Good for you mate, you've saved yourself alot of trouble.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

saved himself from a **** load of gains yeh.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> saved himself from a **** load of gains yeh.


You have to be taking the p155 right? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

The kid is 16...how can you justify that comment?


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> You have to be taking the p155 right? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> The kid is 16...how can you justify that comment?


my mate is 16.

6 weeks of a50s/dbols didnt do him any harm.

gear isnt really that dangerous at all.

my only concern is if he's been training enough and his diet/training is dam good.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> saved himself from a **** load of gains yeh.


The side effects/complications vastly outweigh the gains.

It is a waste of time.

But you are the kind of person that would chance this dudes liver or Endocrine system to make a point.

That makes you an irresponsible asshole.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

The Animal said:


> The side effects/complications vastly outweigh the gains.
> 
> It is a waste of time.
> 
> ...


the liver effect is not as pronounced as on gear, as compared to drinking alcohol.

you sir tell me, what makes AAS effect the liver, what chemical compound is it, and how this damages the liver. tell me so.

then if you'd be kind enough to tell me how alcohol damages the liver.

im not being a ****, or flaming, im just curoius if you know these answers.

p.s - this 16 year kid has never touched a drink in his life, or anything that may have effected his liver in any way, yet 6 weeks of dbol/whatever is somehow gonna cause him liver failure - yeh right.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> the liver effect is not as pronounced as on gear, as compared to drinking alcohol.
> 
> *you sir tell me, what makes AAS effect the liver, what chemical compound is it, and how this damages the liver. tell me so.*
> 
> ...


Because of this, im not even going to bother answering.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I will let others quite rightly flame you

I feel debating this point with you would be like ron jeremy trying to sell his latest range of videos in a convent

I can only think you fall into the bracket of either of the following:

1 troll

2 source

3 someone we wont be seeing on mastermind anytime soon


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

animal, dont you know the answer?

it is a chemical compound - go resit your gcse chemistry mate.

go and do that, then come back? yeh? 

LS, you always have a stupid way of replying when someone outright shows you up.

just debate, i wanna see what sh1te you come out with.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> LS, you always have a stupid way of replying when someone outright shows you up.
> 
> just debate, i wanna see what sh1te you come out with.


Run me by where you have quote "shown me up" and i will happily respond.....


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> animal, dont you know the answer?
> 
> *it is a chemical compound* - go resit your gcse chemistry mate.
> 
> ...


The chemical compound is Methandrostenolone.

Or what you would know as Dianabol.

This compound as a whole is Hepatoxic.

From here, I would hope you could work it out for yourself.

GCSE Chemistry ...... that was almost funny. However, what I find more amusing, is the fact that, if you had passed GCSE Chemistry, you would not be asking such silly questiosn as 'What in AAS is damaging the liver'


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> just debate, i wanna see what sh1te you come out with.


This isn't even debate. You're tossing out meaningless facts ("my 16-yr-old mate told me...") and no (pseudo)scientific point you try to put across is backed up with hard evidence. Several people have asked pointed questions and you dodge them or give half an answer that's 100% opinion. If you want a reasoned debate, then I suggest you grow a pair and come with the evidence to back up your points.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

The Animal said:


> The chemical compound is Methandrostenolone.
> 
> Or what you would know as Dianabol.
> 
> ...


whats the difference between testosterone itself and Methandrostenolone?

because as you know dbol is a derivative of testosterone, with 'added bits' to it, what 'bit' exactly makes it toxic?

cos mate, if testosterone was toxic i'd be dead already.

do you know what hepatoxic is exactly?



> This isn't even debate. You're tossing out meaningless facts ("my 16-yr-old mate told me...") and no (pseudo)scientific point you try to put across is backed up with hard evidence. Several people have asked pointed questions and you dodge them or give half an answer that's 100% opinion. If you want a reasoned debate, then I suggest you grow a pair and come with the evidence to back up your points.


you've used gear?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

This says it all

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/32603-pct.html

you my friend are a tool


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> whats the difference between testosterone itself and Methandrostenolone?
> 
> because as you know dbol is a derivative of testosterone,* with 'added bits' to it, what 'bit' exactly makes it toxic?*
> 
> ...


Jeasus Christ you are a fcuking moron.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

*Sits back with a brew and watches it all kick off*! :thumb:


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

lost soul, that was me ****ing about.

please go away, or lets carry on our 'debate' 

the animal - you are an idiot, plain and simple.

dianabol:










t:










pictures, because your dumb,

what makes dbol toxic mate?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> lost soul, that was me ****ing about.
> 
> please go away, or lets carry on our 'debate'
> 
> the animal - you are an idiot, plain and simple.


messing about?

do you mean being called out or in your words



> you always have a stupid way of replying when someone outright shows you up.


you are a 100lb **** wet through kid who is weak and talks shyte, you have been called out and now are not debating...


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> lost soul, that was me ****ing about.
> 
> please go away, or lets carry on our 'debate'
> 
> ...


Thats just a fvcking sh1t game of blockbusters!

Oh well "i'll have a H please Bob"


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity, are you asking me what is 'liver damaging' about dianabol, because you already know, or because you believe there ie nothing 'liver damaging' about dbol?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> you've used gear?


No, I've not, but I hardly see how my personal experience with AAS (or lack thereof) is relevant to my post.

I also fail to see how the chemical structure of various AAS are relevant to the question posed at the start.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

The Animal said:


> drhighintensity, are you asking me what is 'liver damaging' about dianabol, because you already know, or because you believe there ie nothing 'liver damaging' about dbol?


i know whats liver damaging about it

im seeing if you know, or are talking sh1t with me.

this argument is about the overhype of it making you get liver failure/hardcore damage? im trying to tell you in essence it pretty much does f all to your liver.



> No, I've not, but I hardly see how my personal experience with AAS (or lack thereof) is relevant to my post.
> 
> I also fail to see how the chemical structure of various AAS are relevant to the question posed at the start.


go away.

this is a steroid board.

im not talking to you

im talking to the animal.

bye.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> go away.
> 
> this is a steroid board.
> 
> ...


Oh do give over.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

So if you know, then please share. I know, and if you look back over my replies, you will see i have already told you. However, please feel free to educate us.

I added you to my signature by the way.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

The Animal said:


> So if you know, then please share. I know, and if you look back over my replies, you will see i have already told you. However, please feel free to educate us.
> 
> I added you to my signature by the way.


i'd prefer if you got liver failure.

:laugh:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

There seems to be any on this board who would say the same to you.

However you did not answer my question. Further proving, you are a moron.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I have received this attempted neg rep - I say "attempted" because the user in question can only leave neutral.

"if you dont use gear, **** all the steroid board mate - drhighintensity"

Again I stand by my earlier point. Personal experience of AAS is hardly relevant to this discussion, especially when one has done sufficient research and know what one is talking about. I do not profess to be an expert in AAS and I would never attempt to present myself as such; but at least I listen to others and try to back my opinions up with hard facts where I can.

End of my contribution to this. If certain users can't sustain a reasoned debate after calling for it, then they can't be helped.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

The Animal said:


> There seems to be any on this board who would say the same to you.
> 
> However you did not answer my question. Further proving, you are a moron.


i chose not to answer it.

you are the moron, since you cannot figure out why dianabol is toxic

you dont know what hepatoxic is

you think testosterone is toxic

judging by your posts your use of gear is fairly limited.

you think gear gives you liver failure.

LS - i've read your posts, and i lift more than you.

next year im competing in the BPO and BPC.

dmcc - your wasting your time.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

He thinks the forum is just for AAS users, what a nob end.

I think he has wrote that much rubbish down that he doesnt even know what he is now trying to prove.

He is trying to prove people wrong that could easily just run rings around him.

Drhighintensity, put up or shut up.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> i chose not to answer it.
> 
> *you are the moron, since you cannot figure out why dianabol is toxic*
> 
> ...


Now you have got this off your chest.

Please tell us all why *Meth*androstenolone is hepatoxic.

Theres a clue in bold. But dont tell anyone.

Please refrain from using wikipedia.com:thumb:


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

nathanlowe - cba with you, your pathetic. go away.

i'll change my language

this is a steroid SECTION, so, go away



see you in the starters section tho.

animal - oh, so you do know why its toxic.

you've been fhking about with my head all this time.

amend your post.

*Meth*androst*en*olone


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> nathanlowe - cba with you, your pathetic. go away.
> 
> *animal - no, im not telling you.*
> 
> do you use HIT btw?


Animal, im not telling you. naaanaaaa niiiiiii naaaaa naaaa

Drhighintensity, i can just imagine your muscular and lean physique and also your strength defying lifts.

Post up some pictures of yourself. We could probably all learn alot from you.

Im interested in your diet and training also.

:ban:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

I have answered that question in the other thread.

Please answer my question. Everytime you dodge it, you are looking more silly.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Animal, im not telling you. naaanaaaa niiiiiii naaaaa naaaa
> 
> Drhighintensity, i can just imagine your muscular and lean physique and also your strength defying lifts.
> 
> ...


absolutely.

ill post some once the animal and lost soul post some.

then i'll post some no problem.

you could, so be a nice little boy and you might gain some muscles  !!!

fire away about my diet/training, feel free to PM me. just dont act like a naive little sh1t when i tell you what your doing is [email protected]

animal - i cant be bothered. if i look silly i dont really care.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> absolutely.
> 
> ill post some once the animal and lost soul post some.
> 
> ...


So basically,, after lost soul and animal have posted their pics, your going to decide if you have bigger biceps then them. If you do youll post your pictures ?

My workouts only crap because it doesnt have 10 different bicep curl variations.

Im not afraid to post up my pictures. Sounds like your are drhighintensity. Put your money where your mouth is and upload some pics.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Still no answer........


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

you'll never get one.

time to train

peace

feel free to PM me if u want


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

You proved me right.

Thank you for all of your help in this matter.

Moron.


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> Animal, im not telling you. naaanaaaa niiiiiii naaaaa naaaa
> 
> Drhighintensity, i can just imagine your muscular and lean physique and also your strength defying lifts.
> 
> ...


lmfao.

Drhighintensity you are a funny guy, i have no doubt your on wikipedia looking for questions to ask. As for making LS look stupid, i think your making yourself look stupid mate. Ive just 'lolled' my way through this thread at your posts, youve made my night


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> lmfao.
> 
> Drhighintensity you are a funny guy, i have no doubt your on wikipedia looking for questions to ask. As for making LS look stupid, i think your making yourself look stupid mate. Ive just 'lolled' my way through this thread at your posts, *youve made my night*


Your not the only one dude.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

He claimed to be able to lift more then Lost Soul.

Where has Lost Soul wrote down his lifts ?


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

drhighintensity said:


> stats?
> 
> if you mean my lifts
> 
> ...


lmfao, i am 1 year older than you and i can beat all your lifts easily and im natural aswell. You sir are ****


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

This thread has turned into a f****, and as for you drhighintensity telling people to leave the steroid section..... I think if anyone should leave it should be you. Terrible advice, stupid opinions and a bad attitude! This section isn't just for current users im afraid, its here for everyone to learn about steroids, to help people that may want to use in the future. Sounds to me like you could do with learning a little yourself, maybe even try polishing your people skills too! You come accross very rude


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Come on this bloke is either a troll or just a complete [email protected]. Don't rise to it people this forum is great for the fact that there is not much petty bickering and lots of passionate knowledgable people. Best thing is just to ignore them. Good fun reading bordering-on-phsycotic replies from what I like to call 'virtual bodybuilders' though ! :cool2:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

noturbo said:


> This thread has turned into a f****, and as for you drhighintensity telling people to leave the steroid section..... I think if anyone should leave it should be you. Terrible advice, stupid opinions and a bad attitude! This section isn't just for current users im afraid, its here for everyone to learn about steroids, to help people that may want to use in the future. Sounds to me like you could do with learning a little yourself, maybe even try polishing your people skills too! You come accross very rude


lol at fa rse being bleeped. still makes me laugh when ar senal is edited too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> i'd prefer if you got liver failure.
> 
> :laugh:


 Thats bang out of order to say lad, deffo ban for drfullof**** IMO:ban:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Con said:


> Thats bang out of order to say lad, deffo ban for drfullof**** IMO:ban:


Agreed, he said it to me after all.

:ban:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

What a childish thread.... now why dont you all put your toys back in your cotts and goto bed!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

drhighintensity said:


> the liver effect is not as pronounced as on gear, as compared to drinking alcohol.
> 
> you sir tell me, what makes AAS effect the liver, what chemical compound is it, and how this damages the liver. tell me so.
> 
> ...


Where do all substances in the body get processed?

Jeebus Christ your arrogance about knowing it all is going to be the ruin of you.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Drlowlazyintensity said:


> stats?
> 
> if you mean my lifts
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Patch said:


> lol at fa rse being bleeped. still makes me laugh when ar senal is edited too!


Spell farce correctly and the gate keeper lets you in without ****ing your post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

edited due to recent humour


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I was going to close this thread, however, it's just too comical and has had me crying into my spag bol.......You guys are ace...

Anyway back to point....what is toxic about dbol? Answers on a postcard please to...

I'm a tool, and I know fcuk all about AAS

Stupid Cottage,

Thicket Lane...

Nobhead Town

NN8 6EQ


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

will the winners get a blue peter badge Rob, if not [email protected] that i'm not entering


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

this thread is awesome....

someone ban drhighintensity though

and andysutils none of us are forcing you to read this thread!! chill out.... just because a few people argue/discuss on the internet does not make everyone in the uk a t**ser..

drhighintensity post pics and get it over with..... back it up mate then maybe you will get some respect, that said you are negative respect at the minute mate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

drhighintensity - i dont know why you are so argumentitive. You have really not done yourself any favours here. Sla**ing off people 24/7 is not going to get you any where.

Now you can ask reasonable questions and people will help you as there are a lot of experienced people on this board. I dont know if anyone will help you anymore after some of your comments.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

badger said:


> will the winners get a blue peter badge Rob, if not [email protected] that i'm not entering


You get a

"Tiny Tom put me in a trance and bummed me" badge.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

willsey he does not need help he knows everything.... well when you compete next year drhighintensity then we shall see eh dude?

my advice, grow a pair and post your photos


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

rob i already have one of those


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

fair point i guess, this one ill stick around on cos i do think drhighintensity is quite amusing.

drhighintensity, please stop sulking just because you lost a sale to a 16yr old kid


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> thanks for the advice everyone its much appreciated, if you have read the posts you probably know iv decided NOT to go on steroids because obviously there is alot of knowledge on this website and you lot know better than me, anyway iv posted my diet on
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/36631-my-diet.html
> 
> ...


Good choice, will look at your diet now


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> saved himself from a **** load of gains yeh.


Oh dear drhighintensity


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Oh dear drhighintensity


lol that was one of my favourite replies, nearly made me choke! I think he should do stand up!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

you might think people are being harsh on you pal but if you could skip 10 years down the line and see what it would do to you you would think man ive made a big mistake. i hastled a bodybuilder when i was 17-18 to sell me gear and he told me the same thing. now 25 im fully developed and have trained ate and researched enough to know he and every1 here is right. you have plenty of time yet. lose the gut and start eating properly. take protein and even some creatine to get used to the routine a bit, you will get good strangth and size from those. good luck


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I was going to close this thread, however, it's just too comical and has had me crying into my spag bol.......You guys are ace...
> 
> Anyway back to point....what is toxic about dbol? Answers on a postcard please to...
> 
> ...


How did you get his address dude?

I would edit that out if I was you.

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> lol that was one of my favourite replies, nearly made me choke! I think he should do stand up!


Dr High Intensity and stand up???


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

The Animal said:


> How did you get his address dude?


Havent you seen his advert in the back of the Beano?



willsey4 said:


> Dr High Intensity and stand up???


Lol yeh, aslong as the audience was over 21, would be good crack!


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

you got 1 as well pompey, he told me i was special :crying:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Dr High Intensity and stand up???


He wouldn't be able to stand up after his liver packs in!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

yes badger i got one, and he told me i was better than you :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

PompyMan said:


> yes badger i got one, and he told me i was better than you :tongue:


You're both out of luck, he's got a "special" relationship with Robdoggy....:laugh:


----------

